# Superstition



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2015)

Je vous préviens, les superstitieux, en 2015 il va falloir vous accrocher.

Si l'on fait fi de ces conneries parues dans divers canards genre le Parisien et relayé par des journaux télévisés qui dilapident les minutes d'émissions, bref ces idioties du genre "les années en 15 c'est des années toutes pourries", donc si l'on oublie ça, j'ai à vous annoncer mesdames et messieurs les superstitieux que :

*en 2015, il y a treize lunes et trois vendredi treize* février, mars et novembre 

Vous pouvez vérifier sur le joli calendrier des postes que vous avez payé 10&#8364; à votre facteur avant Noël, celui avec les chatons dans un panier en photo dessus 

Moi, je m'en fout, chuis pas superstitieux 
Ça porte malheur...


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2015)

Malheureusement, les superstitieux restent fort nombreux et nous pouvons en être témoin tous les jours.
On pourrait même penser qu'ils vont faire en sorte que l'année 2015 soit bien pourrie, en effet. Pfff....


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2015)

Tiens regarde, rien que sur ce fil, il y a déjà deux lunes:







Et on est qu' au 8 janvier!!!


Faut déconner, çà ferait plaisir à nos disparus de charlie.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2015)

Historique ce cliché.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2015)

Il avait un joli p'tit cul, ce p'tit jeune.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous pouvez vérifier sur le joli calendrier des postes que vous avez payé 10 à votre facteur avant Noël, celui avec les chatons dans un panier en photo dessus


Tu fais bien de m'y faire penser, je l'ai pas vu cette année le facteur.
Faut que je le choppe pour avoir mes chatons.
D'autant que les pompiers sont pas passés non plus.
Ça, et surtout le reste, je confirme, cette année commence merdeusement.

Joli petit cul ou pas.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Il avait un joli p'tit cul, ce p'tit jeune.



un peu plus tard nous avons eu l'affiche j'enlève le haut, j'enlève le bas. Maintenant des musulmans furieux auraient vite fait d'y mettre le feu


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> un peu plus tard nous avons eu l'affiche j'enlève le haut, j'enlève le bas. Maintenant des musulmans furieux auraient vite fait d'y mettre le feu



Bah! Pourquoi les musulmans ?

Les cathos, les juifs ou autres coincés du cul, seraient aussi rapides à la détente. Tiens, même des laïcards socialisants sous couvert de féminisme, comme les connes de garde. Je parie d'ailleurs qu'ils seraient les premiers à dégainer.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

J'aime ta délicatesse...


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> un peu plus tard nous avons eu l'affiche j'enlève le haut, j'enlève le bas.


Une belle fumisterie cette campagne.
J'enlève le bas, oui, mais de dos.
On a pas vu un poil, rien, que dalle.
(Tu me diras, à l'heure actuelle, même si elle était de face on ne verrait pas un poil.)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (Tu me diras, à l'heure actuelle, même si elle était de face on ne verrait pas un poil.)


Tout montrer pour ne rien voir ... c'est comme jeter de la poudre aux yeux, non!!


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tout montrer pour ne rien voir ... c'est comme jeter de la poudre aux yeux, non!!


C'est un peu le principe de l'érotisme, finalement, qui joue sur cacher/dévoiler. Quand la pornographie se contente de dévoiler.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu me diras, à l'heure actuelle, même si elle était de face on ne verrait pas un poil.)




Voilà.
Tu me l'enlève de la bouche.


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> .....
> 
> *en 2015, il y a treize lunes et trois vendredi treize* février, mars et novembre
> ....



2015 aurait dû s'appeler 2013!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2015)

2015 voit mon message numéro 10.000 !

J'espère que ça porte bonheur !


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Février 2015)

seulement du pied gauche.


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2015)

…..on est pas le vendredi 13 là ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Oui


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2015)

n'oubliez pas de jouer


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2015)

…mince…pas choisi le bon jour pour revenir 
…en tout cas joli le new mcg…clean et tout et tout …plus de cassoulet qui traîne, les poivrots du bar sont en costard, les taulards sont vrp ….
…pffffff la vieillesse quoi !!!
…oui c'est vendredi 13 et je me la joue nostalgique ronchon….
…en même temps c'est vendredi 13 quoi !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2015)

Lila a dit:


> …..on est pas le vendredi 13 là ?



T'inquiète, y en a un autre le mois prochain


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'inquiète, y en a un autre le mois prochain



[mode menace ON]……alors je reviendrais aussi le mois prochain…[mode menace OF]


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

Il n'y a que 3 vendredi 13 en 2015

- le 13/02/2015 correspond à un Vendredi

- le 13/03/2015 correspond à un Vendredi

- le 13/11/2015 correspond à un Vendredi


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Février 2015)

OUF!

le lundi de pâques tombe un lundi. J'ai eu peur.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> OUF!
> 
> le lundi de pâques tombe un lundi. J'ai eu peur.



Je peux te faire la liste des années ou le lundi de Pâques tombe un lundi si tu veux ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2015)

Lila a dit:


> …mince…pas choisi le bon jour pour revenir
> …en tout cas joli le new mcg…clean et tout et tout …plus de cassoulet qui traîne, les poivrots du bar sont en costard, les taulards sont vrp ….
> …pffffff la vieillesse quoi !!!
> …oui c'est vendredi 13 et je me la joue nostalgique ronchon….
> …en même temps c'est vendredi 13 quoi !!!!



Tiens, moi aussi je me disais, une bonne occas pour revenir faire un tour…  mais en faites, non… Doc que c'est moche...


----------



## Lila (13 Février 2015)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens, moi aussi je me disais, une bonne occas pour revenir faire un tour…  mais en faites, non… Doc que c'est moche...



…oui en fait …foutaises tout ça ….le malheur c'est nous !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a que 3 vendredi 13 en 2015
> 
> - le 13/02/2015 correspond à un Vendredi
> 
> ...



Avec une telle clairvoyance, tu vas finir administrateur ou pire !  :couchpotato:


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec une telle clairvoyance, tu vas finir administrateur ou pire !  :couchpotato:


Ou pire  

c'est ce qui m'inquiète


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a que 3 vendredi 13 en 2015
> - le 13/02/2015 correspond à un Vendredi
> - le 13/03/2015 correspond à un Vendredi
> - le 13/11/2015 correspond à un Vendredi



C'est un peu ce que disait le PREMIER post de cette discussion, non?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un peu ce que disait le PREMIER post de cette discussion, non?



Tremblez superstitieux...   

Ou jouez au loto


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un peu ce que disait le PREMIER post de cette discussion, non?


En gros…


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2015)

Et sinon, qu'en est-il pour ceux qui comme moi ont mis le pied gauche sur une merde de chien une veille de vendredi 13 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2015)

Si c'est la veille c'est rapé. C'est aujourd'hui qu'il faut marcher dans la crotte  du pied gauche. Bon, là il est 9 h, tu as encore le temps...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Qui va jouer au loto ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2015)

c'est le bon jour pour sortir du coma


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si c'est la veille c'est rapé. C'est aujourd'hui qu'il faut marcher dans la crotte  du pied gauche. Bon, là il est 9 h, tu as encore le temps...


Ah murde !
Bon j'ai repris le même chemin qu'hier mais rien à faire !
Aucune déjection canine n'est venue se loger sous mon talon…

Suis-je maudit ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2015)

Mais tu as un toutou chez toi, alors facile...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2015)

Facile à dire !
C'est qu'il ne se soulage pas au milieu de l'allée…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Facile à dire !
> C'est qu'il ne se soulage pas au milieu de l'allée…



C'est parce que tu l'as mal éduqué.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est parce que tu l'as mal éduqué.


M'en parle pas…


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2015)

Professeur Rollin à votre service :

Prendre son macbouque-pro-air
Aller sur bing image passke gougueule c'est le mal
Choisir la tof de colombin la plus à votre gout et l'afficher plein écran
Déposer le macbouque-pro-air délicatement par terre
(auparavant forcer éventuellement la date du macbouque-pro-air à un vendredi 13 si on veut pouvoir faire ça à la demande)
Poser un pied délicat et néanmoins ferme sur l'écran : ça ne risque rien puisque dès l'instant où le contact se fait la chance est avec vous.

C'était 'le pied de la chance dans la merdre 2.0'

Merci professeur Rollin


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Professeur Rollin à votre service :
> 
> Prendre son macbouque-pro-air
> Aller sur bing image passke gougueule c'est le mal
> ...


 Il manque l'odeur.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Professeur Rollin à votre service :



 Le professeur Rollin a toujours quelque chose à dire 



Romuald a dit:


> Merci professeur Rollin


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2015)

Est-ce que le Professeur Rollin a une astuce pour avoir de la chance un vendredi 31 ?!


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que le Professeur Rollin a une astuce pour avoir de la chance un vendredi 31 ?!


Faire comme pour un vendredi 13, mais à l'envers.


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faire comme pour un vendredi 13, mais à l'envers.



Avec le pied droit alors?


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Faire comme pour un vendredi 13, mais à l'envers.


Devant un miroir ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Devant un miroir ?



miroir déformant ?


----------



## ru666 (31 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> miroir déformant ?



NOOOON grossissant pour agrandir encore plus la chance !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2015)

QUOTE="ru666, post: 12914671, member: 122774"]NOOOON grossissant pour agrandir encore plus la chance !!!! [/QUOTE]
M
Le professeur Rolin a toujours raison !


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

Je m'incline devant le savoir sans limite du professeur Rolin


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le professeur Rolin a toujours raison !


Ouais peut-être mais sans explications complémentaires de la part du prof ça ne m'a pas beaucoup avancé. J'ai essayé devant le miroir sans résultat. Puis en faisant le poirier mais c'est ma main qui est venu marcher dans l'image à la place du pied, donc ça n'a pas été plus convaincant. Du coup, j'ai essayé de suivre la procédure dans l'ordre inverse sans résultat non plus. Bref cette réponse énigmatique ne m'a servit à rien, pas de chance…


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

T'es ps dans la m....!!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (2 Août 2015)

Certains analystes financiers, américains tout particulièrement (je pense notamment à Martin Armstrong), pensent que l'automne 2015 va être le moment d'un bouleversement financier, économique et géopolitique sans précédent. Il est possible qu'ait lieu notamment un réajustement monétaire global ; étant donné, par exemple, que les  produits financiers dérivés sont libellés en Dollars (un million de milliards de Dollars, chiffre de la Banque des Règlements Internationaux) ça pourrait avoir des conséquences cataclysmiques.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (2 Août 2015)

(dble post effacé)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Certains analystes financiers, américains tout particulièrement (je pense notamment à Martin Armstrong), pensent que l'automne 2015 va être le moment d'un bouleversement financier, économique et géopolitique sans précédent. Il est possible qu'ait lieu notamment un réajustement monétaire global ; étant donné, par exemple, que les  produits financiers dérivés sont libellés en Dollars (un million de milliards de Dollars, chiffre de la Banque des Règlements Internationaux) ça pourrait avoir des conséquences cataclysmiques.



Chouette ! Enfin la fin du monde !


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> leitmotiv apocalyptique ressassé jusqu'à plus soif


T'es chiant . Ici on est au bar, pas au comptoir.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Certains analystes financiers, américains tout particulièrement (je pense notamment à Martin Armstrong), pensent que l'automne 2015 va être le moment d'un bouleversement financier, économique et géopolitique sans précédent. Il est possible qu'ait lieu notamment un réajustement monétaire global ; étant donné, par exemple, que les  produits financiers dérivés sont libellés en Dollars (un million de milliards de Dollars, chiffre de la Banque des Règlements Internationaux) ça pourrait avoir des conséquences cataclysmiques.


ben moi je dis qu'Armstrong aurait mieux fait de rester jouer de la trompette sur la lune, plutôt que de venir remporter frauduleusement le Tour de France et raconter des co...ries pour occuper sa retraite!


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> ça pourrait avoir des conséquences cataclysmiques.


Je m'en fous, _I am strong _!


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2015)

J'ai bien fait de profiter de mes vacances, vu la rentrée pénible qui s'annonce.

De quel Martin Armstrong on parle ? Celui qui a fait de la taule pour fraude ? (ça, je ne sais pas s'il l'avait prédit)


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (9 Août 2015)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai bien fait de profiter de mes vacances, vu la rentrée pénible qui s'annonce.
> 
> De quel Martin Armstrong on parle ? Celui qui a fait de la taule pour fraude ? (ça, je ne sais pas s'il l'avait prédit)



Celui là oui.
Lui dit que ceux qui lui ont pourri la vie voulaient le déposséder de son modèle et ses algorithmes, ce à quoi il s'est toujours refusé.

Mais Armstrong n'est pas le seul à penser que cet automne sera cataclysmique du point de vue financier, monétaire, économique, et donc aussi social.
D'autres de ses confrères font cette même analyse. Sans affirmer formellement que ça se produira à l'automne 2015, ils disent que c'est pour bientôt, évoquant souvent 2016 ou 2017.
En France, l'économiste Gaël Giraud dit que nous aurons un krach financier mondial d'ici 4 ans maximum.
Le prochain krach sera très certainement beaucoup plus grave que celui de 2008, car les montants des paris financiers sont désormais beaucoup beaucoup plus élevés qu'alors, les dettes beaucoup plus gigantesques, les caisses sont vides désormais, les taux d'intérêts sont tombés à zéro, les planches à billets, déjà fumantes depuis plusieurs années, ne pourront faire mieux -  à part créer pour de bon de l'hyperinflation, alors que les relais de croissance sont inexistants. Même la Chine est au point mort.
Bref, la boîte à outils n'aura plus d'outils quand il faudra réparer en urgence.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2015)

hb222222 a dit:


> Celui là oui.
> Lui dit que ceux qui lui ont pourri la vie voulaient le déposséder de son modèle et ses algorithmes, ce à quoi il s'est toujours refusé.
> 
> Mais Armstrong n'est pas le seul à penser que cet automne sera cataclysmique du point de vue financier, monétaire, économique, et donc aussi social.
> ...




Comme l'a si bien dit Romuald (message 58), ici on est au bar, pas au comptoir.

Tu serais gentil à l'avenir de ne balancer ta prose qu'au comptoir, endroit prévu pour ça, et arrêter de nous l'infliger ailleurs. Car, pour citer encore Romuald, " t'es chiant ".

Merci d'avance.


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2015)

Ceci est un message tautologique ou redondant [rayer la mention inutile]



hb222222 a dit:


> Celui là oui.
> Lui dit que ceux qui lui ont pourri la vie voulaient le déposséder de son modèle et ses algorithmes, ce à quoi il s'est toujours refusé.
> 
> Mais Armstrong n'est pas le seul à penser que cet automne sera cataclysmique du point de vue financier, monétaire, économique, et donc aussi social.
> ...



_Ici on est au bar, pas au comptoir_ ; rappelait *Romuald* dans le message #58.

À l'avenir, tu seras avisé de ne balancer cette ritournelle catastrophiste que dans le lieu prévu à cet effet, le comptoir. Et ainsi arrêter de nous gonfler les roupettes avec ça dans tout le bar. Car, encore pour citer *Romuald*, _t'es chiant !
_
D'avance merci.

_  _


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Août 2015)

Moi Toum'aï, créateur de ce fil, à peine revenu de vacances, découvre qu'un certain le pollue par des digressions aussi intéressantes qu'un sermont de curé de campagne (et encore...). À cet unique certain (qui se reconnaîtra), j'envoie, par de puissantes ondes de pensées Macomaniaquesques, (oui mon pauvre), la sensation intense que son trou de balle va le démanger pendant un mois.  Et s'il recommence cesera un an.


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2015)

C'est encore moi et mes questions algébrico-temporella-superstitieuses ! 

Vu qu'il y a quelques semaines on a ajouté une seconde à une minute pour se caler sur la vitesse du cycle de rotation de la terre et que nous sommes un jeudi 13. Y-a-t-il l'once d'un soupçon de chance que ce soir à 23:59:59, nous soyons pendant une seconde un vendredi 13 ? Je demande parce qu'avec la palanquée de sites de paris sportifs et de grattage virtuel, il y a peut-être moyen de mettre toutes les chances de son côté pendant un instant, si le clic se produit dans l'intervalle de cette seconde ajoutée !?


----------



## ru666 (14 Août 2015)

Trop tard t'as pas mis le pied gauche dedans .... Inutile de chercher à te rattraper!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2015)

Plus que deux jours avant le dernier vendredi 13 de l'année !!

J'ai commencé à baliser de petits drapeaux les déjections canines sur mon parcours histoire d'être sûr de marcher — du bon pied — sur l'une d'elles !

Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai mis en culture _indoor_ un ryzhôme de _trifolium campestris vulgar_ en espérant voir poindre un _quadrifolium_ le jour J !

Je croise les doigts pour que mon chien lève et attrape un lièvre lors de notre prochaine ballade car jusqu'à présent qu'il préfère débusquer les faisans, les canards et les taupes, l'idiot !

Bref, j'me prépare !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2015)

Deux jours après ce vendredi 13, pas de nouvelles du pied gauche  d'aCLR... 

Deux possibilités : 1- les petites bouzes balisées ont tellement collé à son pied qu'il a fini submergé dans un océan de KK, 2- l'effet pied gauche a été si puissant qu'il a gagné à l'Euromillions de ce vendredi 13 et qu'il se prélasse actuellement sur une plage polynésienne.  

Mais attention, l'année n'est pas finie et la 13e lune est pour le jour de Noël, attendez-vous à un cadeau apocalyptique 

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha...


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2015)

le balisage aurait mérité d'englober le Nord-Est parisien...


----------



## aCLR (15 Novembre 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Deux jours après ce vendredi 13, pas de nouvelles du pied gauche  d'aCLR...


Bah ne sachant pas avec quel pied danser marcher sur les déjections je me suis abstenu, de toute façon je ne joue pas à la loterie…


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah ne sachant pas avec quel pied danser marcher sur les déjections je me suis abstenu, de toute façon je ne joue pas à la loterie…



Pas Facile en Normandie


----------



## aCLR (15 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas Facile en Normandie


De quoi ?!
Jouer à la loterie !?

T'inquiète, nos bistrots ont de quoi rassasier les gratteurs, cocheurs, flasheurs et autres turfistes en herbe !?


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2015)

le caféquinté-calva, y qu'ça de vrai !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> De quoi ?!
> Jouer à la loterie !?
> 
> T'inquiète, nos bistrots ont de quoi rassasier les gratteurs, cocheurs, flasheurs et autres turfistes en herbe !?



La place St Marc ou le vieux marché ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2015)

Vous pouvez répéter la question !?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question !?



Oui je peux


----------



## ergu (9 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> calva



Quand le calva, tout va.


----------



## aCLR (9 Décembre 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Quand le calva, tout va.


Avec ou sans modération et rond et rond mon p'tit patapon.


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Quand le calva, tout va.


Ergu est vivant !

Ca s'arrose...


----------



## ergu (10 Décembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ergu est vivant !



Pas sûr - quoi d'mieux qu'un fil sur la superstition pour poster en fantôme ?


----------

